# Σύγχρονοι μύθοι (μη γλωσσικοί)



## nickel (Jan 17, 2010)

Σκέφτηκα ότι θα ήταν χρήσιμο να μαζεύουμε εδώ τους (μη γλωσσικούς) σύγχρονους μύθους (οι γλωσσικοί είναι εδώ) για να βγάζουμε το άχτι μας για τα παραμύθια που καταλήγουν στο ηλεταχυδρομείο μας.

Σήμερα πήρα αυτό, ήδη κάπως μπαγιάτικο, αλλά βρομούσε πιο πολύ το «μπεν τροβάτο» της υπόθεσης. Πρώτα το ελληνικό (μαζί με τις μεταφραστικές ανακρίβειες):

*Από τους Times του Λονδίνου: Μια καλά σχεδιασμένη Συνταξιοδότηση*

Έξω από το Bristol Zoo της Αγγλίας υπάρχει ένα πάρκινγκ για 150 αυτοκίνητα και 8 λεωφορεία. Για 35 χρόνια, τα τέλη στάθμευσης του διαχειριζόταν ένας πολύ ευχάριστος υπάλληλος. Τα τέλη αυτά είναι £1 για τα αυτοκίνητα ($ 1,40), £5 για λεωφορεία (περίπου $ 7). 
Τότε, μια μέρα, μετά από 35 χρόνια που ποτέ δεν έλειψε μια ημέρα από την εργασία, πολύ απλά δεν ξαναεμφανίστηκε. Έτσι η Διαχείριση του ζωολογικού κήπου κάλεσε το Δημοτικό Συμβούλιο και ζήτησε να τους στείλουνε άλλον υπάλληλο στάθμευσης. 
Το Συμβούλιο έκανε κάποια έρευνα και απάντησαν ότι το πάρκινγκ ήταν ευθύνη του ίδιου του ζωολογικού κήπου. 
Ο ζωολογικός κήπος ενημέρωσε το Συμβούλιο ότι ο υπάλληλος ήταν υπάλληλος του Δήμου. 
Το Δημοτικό Συμβούλιο απάντησε, ότι ο υπάλληλος δεν υπήρξε ποτέ στην κατάσταση μισθοδοσίας του Δήμου. 
Εν τω μεταξύ, αραγμένος στη βίλα του, κάπου στις ακτές της Ισπανίας (ή κάποιο τέτοιο σενάριο), είναι ένας άνθρωπος που είχε προφανώς εγκαταστήσει ένα μηχάνημα εισιτήριων εντελώς μόνος του. Και στη συνέχεια, απλώς άρχισε να εμφανίζεται κάθε μέρα, μαζεύοντας τα τέλη στάθμευσης, υπολογίζεται περίπου 560 δολάρια την ημέρα - για 35 χρόνια. 
Υποθέτοντας 7 ημέρες την εβδομάδα, το ποσό αυτό ανέρχεται σε πάνω από 7 εκατομμύρια δολάρια! 
Και κανείς δεν γνωρίζει καν το όνομά του. ​
Και η απομυθοποίηση από εδώ (όπου και πρωτότυπο εγγλέζικο):

If ever there was a story too good to be true, this is it. Not only have reporters at the _Bristol Evening Post_ investigated and found the tale of the phantom car park attendant to be "nothing more than an urban myth," they have also pinned down its point of origin: the _Bristol Evening Post_!

"A version of the story did appear in the _Evening Post_ two years ago," explains an article in the June 13, 2009 edition of the paper, "in a feature on urban myths published to coincide with April Fools' Day."

So it's a two-year-old April Fools prank gone viral, nothing more to it than that. For the record, the article further states that Bristol Zoo actually has several car parks — none of which are open to coaches — with a number of duly-hired attendants on duty.​
(Κυκλοφορεί από τον Απρίλιο 2007.)


----------



## daeman (Jan 17, 2010)

Άλλοι δύο, εδώ: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=4352 :)

Αυτός που δημοσιεύεις, πάντως, μου θύμισε το εξής πραγματικό περιστατικό:
Άμστερνταμ, 1989. Παίζεται σε πρώτη προβολή το Do the Right Thing του Σπάικ Λι και, για διαφημιστικούς λόγους, το μεσημέρι πριν την πρεμιέρα μοιράζονται κάποιες προσκλήσεις σε περαστικούς. Κατά τύχη, δυο φίλοι παίρνουν τα μαγικά χαρτάκια. Το βράδυ, λίγη ώρα πριν την προβολή, ολόχαροι που θα δουν την ταινία πολύ πριν παιχτεί στην Ελλάδα, πηγαίνουν στη Leidseplein και, στην είσοδο του πολυχώρου όπου θα παιζόταν η ταινία, τους σταματούν δυο τύποι και τους ζητάνε να ελέγξουν τα εισιτήρια. Τους παίρνουν τις προσκλήσεις και τους λένε, "Ευχαριστώ, περάστε". Οι φίλοι, αφού χάζεψαν λίγο στον πολυχώρο μέχρι να φτάσει η ώρα έναρξης, πάνε να μπουν στην αίθουσα και ο υπάλληλος στην είσοδο τους ζητάει εισιτήριο ή πρόσκληση. Αποσβολωμένοι, δεν μπορούν ούτε καν να ψελλίσουν "Μα δώσαμε τις προσκλήσεις στους άλλους!" 
Ακόμα το φυσάνε και δεν κρυώνει  κι ακόμα τους κάνουμε καζούρα, όποτε αναφερθεί κάτι σχετικό.


----------



## stazybohorn (Jan 18, 2010)

nickel said:


> Από τους Times του Λονδίνου: Μια καλά σχεδιασμένη Συνταξιοδότηση...


Πρόσφατα εμφανίστηκε και σε γνωστό ιστολόγιο: Επιχειρήσεις


----------



## nickel (Dec 7, 2013)

*Ψεύτικα νέα, δημοφιλή στο Ιντερνετ*
«Ειδήσεις» με σατιρική χροιά, που γίνονται πιστευτές και διαδίδονται ταχύτατα
http://www.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_kathremote_1_07/12/2013_531158

Αν και μια από τις φάρσες είναι γλωσσική:
,,, πρόσφατα στην τηλεοπτική του εκπομπή ο Κυριάκος Βελόπουλος «αποκάλυψε» ότι το αμερικανικό κολλέγιο Deree εισάγει ως υποχρεωτικό μάθημα τα greeklish.


----------

